# math/atlas orphaned (?) without notice in MOVED



## YuryG (May 11, 2018)

The question about math/atlas is in the title. After `portsnap fetch update` command `pkg version -v` gives 
	
	



```
atlas-3.8.4_13,1                   ?   orphaned: math/atlas
```
 but even no notice in /usr/ports/MOVED and there were some dependencies? math/suitesparse, for example?

Or is it a problem in my ports? I still have /usr/ports/math/atlas.


----------



## chrbr (May 11, 2018)

I think the message means that there is no current maintainer. It is still one the same place. Somebody may apply to become the maintainer. Otherwise there is the risk that the port might disappear.


----------



## tobik@ (May 11, 2018)

While the ports directory is still math/atlas, yurivict renamed the package to atlas-math to solve package name conflicts with another port: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/469505

I think `pkg set -n atlas:atlas-math` will solve this.


----------

